# Negative aspects of each type



## The Great One

Mbti is mostly focused on positive aspects of personality, but rarely list the negative attributes. List some of the negative attributes of some of the types that you have found from experience.

I'll start off...

ESTP- the most common types to become criminals. Their natural ability to wheel and deal and their usual inability to see the future and focus on the here and now, combined with their usual positive mind sets that things will always go right (like never getting caught doing a crime for instance) make them the poster children for criminal activity.

ENTP- Many entp's are nuts. LOL, many of them are your textbook sociopaths.

ENTJ- Almost every entj I know is an absolute control freak.

INTJ/INTP- these are almost always your textbook nerds in high school.

ESFP-the most likely to be the classic dumb blonde chicks in high school movies.

INFP- quite often have mental problems from my experience.


----------



## Nearsification

ENFJ - I get annoyed when you try to help but I don't need your help! Also! Not eveyrone loves you! God damn...

ENFP - You guys are completely just freaking creepy. Creepy in a feelisih ways

INFP - self explanatory

INFJ - Can't think of anything bad to say...

INTPs - Always confused

ENTPs - Argue too much

ENTJ - Overly logical

INTJ - Just creepy....

ISTP - Cares to little about outside world

ESTP - Overly adventurous. You guys need to calm down every now and then

ESFP - attention whores

ISFP - Overly sensative

ESTJ - "My way our the high way" - My estj step father

ISTJ - Workaholic

ISFJ- Overly caring

ESFJ - Cares too much about past.


----------



## sumi

Have you been on the INFP or INTP boards? The largest threads on each board are:

INTP - http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/1121-what-pisses-you-off-about-intps.html (What pisses you off about INTPs?)
INFP - http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/1056-what-pisses-you-off-about-infps.html (What pisses you off about INFPs?)


----------



## Vaka

INFJs- Get annoyed if someone suggests that they don't perceive a situation in the right way
INFPs- Can't take a joke
ENTPs- Lack emotional depth
ENFP- Insulted if people don't like our ideas
ISTJs- Kinda narrow-minded
INTJs- Superiority complex...in some situations, not all
ENFJs- Too feely

All I have for now lol


----------



## kaycee

Yeah, this is totally stereotypes, but ime, these are what I've seen from types at their worst...
*
INFP*s are so emotional but refuse to talk about it. They freak out and leave you wondering what the hell happened and then come back as if nothing did.

*ESFP*s are crazy impulsive and have to be the center of attention.

*INTJ*s can't understand emotions except in theory.

*INFJ*s are possessive of the few people they let into their inner circle.

*ESFJ*s can't see past their own values and ideals to understand other points of view.

*INTP*s take criticism super personal.

*ISTJ*s are cold.
*
ESTJ*s are rigid.

*ISFJ*s are pretty rigid themselves and take everything too seriously.

*ENFP*s are kind of annoying and pry into other people's lives.


----------



## Vaka

kaycee said:


> *ENFP*s are kind of annoying and pry into other people's lives.












I've been that way since I was very little; I always use that excuse lol
It's true, but it's a more flattering way of putting it haha


----------



## kaycee

hahaha :laughing: I don't think that most of us have any negative intentions with it, but I can see how it can be off putting to other types.


----------



## Linnifae

Just from my experience...

ISTJ - you've gotta be cruel to be kind
ISFJ - they will _kill_ you with kindness
ESFJ - tend to act like they're in charge of everyone else, sort of in a parental sort of way
INTP - can be arrogant. Good in a debate but can be insulting when things don't go their way.
ISTP - not as good at supressing their emotions as they'd have you belive.... coming across moody and self centered
INFP - victim complex
ENFP - co dependent


----------



## Theaetetus

INTJ: The potential for neuroticism like Cho Seung Hui, and the potential for even the well-balanced ones to rationalize away killing, like Mr. Kaczynski. Right now, I'm trying and succeeding at justifying killing just to defeat my own point.
INTP: Lazy, directionless. Often a waste of intelligence.
ENTJ: The urge to conquer for the sake of having conquered, and not for any real purpose. Waste of time if you ask me.
ENTP: Conceited.
ISTJ: Rigid, less capable with emotions than even INTJs.
ISTP: The introvert version of 'Hey man, let's get drunk and beat up some ****!' (credit to George Carlin)
ESTJ: None at all. Incredibly useful for manual labor. I have trouble pronouncing the name 'Ugg' though.
ESTP: Dramatic, impulsive, low level of abstract thought.
INFJ: Everything is a conspiracy. Everything. Also, most absolutely refuse to follow directions. I've seen this to the point of INFJs refusing to follow cooking directions on TV Dinners.
INFP: Wrist-cutting.
ENFJ: I can't even describe this one.
ENFP: You're a flake and still caught up in petty extroverted crap, no matter how much you succeed in killing my inner Stoic.
ISFJ: A wee bit pathetic and horny.
ISFP: Often self-defeating.
ESFJ: IT BURNS!
ESFP: Geek.

Actually, the ENFP is winning out... I've got love for all the types and I really had to try to work up most of these.


----------



## thehigher

Anti-Helena said:


> INFPs- Can't take a joke
> l


That's not funny


----------



## HannibalLecter

The negative thing about all non-INTJs is that they are not INTJs. The problem with INTJs is that they are not 100% in each category: I-N-T and J.


----------



## Theaetetus

HannibalLecter said:


> The negative thing about all non-INTJs is that they are not INTJs. The problem with INTJs is that they are not 100% in each category: I-N-T and J.


I was very tempted to say this, and the potential for arrogance supported by detachment is another bad aspect.


----------



## Vaka

thehigher said:


> That's not funny


What are you talking about?!?!
Of course that's funny!!!
God....INFPs!...I swear!...


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

kaycee said:


> *INTP*s take criticism super personal.


I'm deeply offended!

seriously though.. I don't think we're all that sensitive to criticism as a type.


----------



## Calvaire

thehigher said:


> That's not funny


 
I actually trhought the same thing for a second then I was
like SHIT! they may just be right bahahah

No no really I can take a joke..maybe lol


----------



## thewindlistens

Theaetetus said:


> INTP: Lazy, directionless. Often a waste of intelligence.


The notion of intelligence being wastable is a very INTJ conceit in itself, IMO. Everything has to be so purpose-oriented with you guys.


----------



## Theaetetus

thewindlistens said:


> The notion of intelligence being wastable is a very INTJ conceit in itself, IMO. Everything has to be so purpose-oriented with you guys.



Relax and read the last line. :tongue: You guys don't waste that much of it...

I have an INTP friend right now who just switched majors twice in his first year, and now he's back with his mother. I onsider him to be on genius level, but he's not really doing anything.

But yeah, if it doesn't have a purpose, I won't do it.

Also, my INTP uncle is an electrical engineer. I don't consider him lazy or directionless.


----------



## thewindlistens

Theaetetus said:


> Relax and read the last line. :tongue:


Heh, don't worry, I wasn't being all that serious.


----------



## Tacos

INFP: Easily offended, when you ask whats wrong they say "nothing". =(

INFJ: They dont even exist !

ENFP: Hey lets do this. Okay. Look a bird! Aww this is boring lets do this. Nah this. This is boring too. Yayayay its fun. Lalala. No fun anymore. Now we do this!... ect.

ENFJ: Never met one either =( Ok I probably did but I dont know if theyre ENFJ or not

INTP: HIgh chances to be a computer nerd and scammer in world of warcraft 

INTJ: Often arrogant=/

ENTP: A penguin dying is *NOT *funny !!!

ENTJ: Like a INTJ, but in a control freak way. =/

ISTP: Thinks they're better than everyone, super high self-esteem and all that.

ISTJ: Workwrowkrowrkwork. Fun? Whats that ? Workworkworkwrork.

ESTP: Those playboys who steal stuff in shops.

ESTJ: Total work freak obseded with their company and making money.

ISFP: Whats a ISFP. 

ISFJ: They get like super stressed if they dont get A+ in everything

ESFP: Like a lot of people say, they're often those lil zomg r broke mah nailz girls =( or guys o.o

ESFJ: Whats a ESFJ. 


of course, not everyone is like this


----------



## Theaetetus

Tacos said:


> ENTP: A penguin dying is NOTfunny !!!


Yes it is.


----------



## Belrose

*ESFP* - I have a sister as one and she compliments me, we share the P for sure as well. But! She can certainly be a lot to handle and is very domineering. I tend to be domineering as well, but in a more subtle fashion. If the ESFPs I have encountered don't get their way, they will think first and act later and steamroll you even though they don't know how to operate the steamroller itself!

My sister is a good girl though. We just have the urge to strangle the hell out of each other occasionally... which seems natural in sisterhood and our MBTI setup.


----------



## You Sir Name

Souled In said:


> Well as an INFP I sure do know I poop a lot.
> 
> I'm not sure if the two are connected to.
> 
> But IM INFP, and I POOP A lot.


This made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## sidheblessed

Veeg said:


> This thread is like asking:
> 
> "What are the types like when they're unhealthy?"
> 
> Except for INTJs being robots of course, they're always robotic. Error, error.


I was about to say my husband is not a robot, then I realised that's his preferred style of dance.


----------



## sidheblessed

Ok, I'll bite. I agree this is probably more a thread about unhealthy examples of each type but obviously we've all got our faults. Here we go:

INFJ: Hate being bossed around, won't do anything without a please and a thank you, hate people playing devil's advocate or arguing with their opinion, expect people to know how they feel and behave accordingly, hate being told they're wrong
INFP: Flighty and kind of spacey
INTJ: Out of tune with people's feelings, argue for the sake of arguing, bit of a mad scientist
INTP: A bit unreliable
ISFJ: Never tell you when they're mad, just start verbally attacking you and expect you to work it out for yourself, want you to tell them everything
ISTJ: Can be very selfish, not good at dealing with others' emotions, try to make upset people "be logical"
ISFP: Find it hard to understand things outside what they perceive as normal
ISTP: Same as ISFP
ENFJ: Can be a bit full-on with the touchy-feeliness when first meeting them
ENTJ: Authoritarian, enjoy being in charge a little too much
ESFJ: Can be quick to judge or tease others but get very upset if they receive similar treatment
ESTJ: Can be bossy and engage in name-calling, don't get it when people are upset by something they wouldn't be
ENFP: Change their minds frequently, change a lot over time to the point they can be unrecognisable
ENTP: Can use charm in a manipulative way
ESFP: Can't think outside the moment, can't see different points of view, can't apply prior learning to current situation, can't plan more than half an hour ahead
ESTP: Seem pathologically afraid of getting close to people, like to follow the crowd too much, have a habit of arguing purely out of habit


----------



## Dimensional Transition

sidheblessed said:


> INTP: A bit unreliable


Care to elaborate?

I can see how people think that. Teachers always call me unreliable when it comes to assignments and such, but to people I actually care about, like friends and family, I'm super honest and loyal. Very trustworthy. I know a lot of personal information of the people around me, but I won't go spreading that information around.


----------



## sidheblessed

Dimensional Transition said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> I can see how people think that. Teachers always call me unreliable when it comes to assignments and such, but to people I actually care about, like friends and family, I'm super honest and loyal. Very trustworthy. I know a lot of personal information of the people around me, but I won't go spreading that information around.


It's not about dishonesty or untrustworthiness, it's more that I can never be sure if one of my INTP friends will show up to the event they RSVP'd yes to. One always has something come up (well, not always, it just seems that way to me) and the other just doesn't show. I'd have to be hallucinating, vomiting, have a temperature, be admitted to hospital or have the ebola virus before I'd break a date so I find it really upsetting when someone says they'll be there, then they're not. That's what I mean by unreliable. 

I have to say though, apart from that, I find INTPs really funny and a blast to be around. They're great for a deep conversation with strange observations thrown in at random intervals.


----------



## sidheblessed

amanda32 said:


> INFJ: They're addictive.
> .


We sure are. One trip and you're hooked for life!


----------



## Dimensional Transition

sidheblessed said:


> It's not about dishonesty or untrustworthiness, it's more that I can never be sure if one of my INTP friends will show up to the event they RSVP'd yes to. One always has something come up (well, not always, it just seems that way to me) and the other just doesn't show. I'd have to be hallucinating, vomiting, have a temperature, be admitted to hospital or have the ebola virus before I'd break a date so I find it really upsetting when someone says they'll be there, then they're not. That's what I mean by unreliable.
> 
> I have to say though, apart from that, I find INTPs really funny and a blast to be around. They're great for a deep conversation with strange observations thrown in at random intervals.


 When I say I'll show up somewhere with friends, I'll show up there...

I think a lot of these negative aspects people are posting aren't really type-bound, and are more based on subjective observations made of one or two people they know.

Actually, I cringe a lot when I read the stuff in this thread, it's crazy. I like generalization, but everybody's supposed 'negative aspects' in this thread are so ridiculously anecdotal and subjective it's driving me nuts haha. Which is why I'm refraining from summing up 'negative aspects' per type...


----------



## Emerson

ENFP- Two faced, critical of others if someone else is.
ENTP- Arrogant, bullyish tendencies, can be a tremendous asshole.
INFJ- Constantly talk about how unique they are and how misunderstood, I don't care, stop whining at me. You're not the only unique person in the world, and why oh why should I listen to your views on morality if you won't listen to mine?
INTJ- Spotless, perhaps a little unemotive but that's not really too much of an issue.
ENFJ- Where do I begin? Emotional manipulative. You don't like my views on morality? Well I don't like yours, but I'm not driving mine down your throat now am I?
ENTJ- There is ALWAYS an agenda.
INFP- If everyone is so cruel to you, maybe its because you're about as reliable as you are emotionally stable...
INTP- You know that stuff you needed to hand in six months ago? Yeah you might want to start that..


ESTP- Experience junkies to the extreme, can be bullies.
ESFP- Yo, you see that spotlight? Doesn't ALWAYS have to be on you, let someone else have a go, Christ.
ESTJ- Bullys and incredably rigid.
ESFJ- What's that? Everyones jumping off bridges these days? Well what're you waiting for, better jump on that bandwagon...
ISTP- You know, we've all seen you cry, you're not all Clint Eastwood.
ISFP- What's up? Someone said something four weeks ago that could have been an insult? Better have a nervous breakdown.
ISTJ- Did you put the cover on your TPS report?.. 'Nuff said.
ISFJ- Stop caring what people think of you... Its not healthy.

SPOILER ALERT I'm rad.


----------



## sidheblessed

Dimensional Transition said:


> I think a lot of these negative aspects people are posting aren't really type-bound, and are more based on subjective observations of one or two people.


Well, yes, they are based on subjective observations of one or two people. I don't see how they can be otherwise, though, when most comments are based on relationships with others, which are pretty subjective creatures by nature.


----------



## sidheblessed

sidheblessed said:


> Well, yes, they are based on subjective observations of one or two people. I don't see how they can be otherwise, though, when most comments are based on relationships with others, which are pretty subjective creatures by nature.


Oh and I definitely feel that no trait is type-bound. Some traits tend to show up more in people of this or that type, but anyone sufficiently unhealthy could manifest any number of these negative aspects.


----------



## firedell

Every type: Human.


----------



## firedell

Tawanda said:


> All types - You're human. You suck. :tongue:


I should have read this thread though. xD But high five for being on the same wavelength!


----------



## Misha

This can be easily identify each negative aspect's by looking at the shadow functions.


----------



## Coppertony

sidheblessed said:


> ENTP: Can use charm in a manipulative way


So, I just got called manipulative for the second time this week, and I'm thoroughly confused. Someone mind explaining this ENTP manipulation to me? Always happens to be INTJs and INFJs pointing it out too.


----------



## pepperpotts

Coppertony said:


> So, I just got called manipulative for the second time this week, and I'm thoroughly confused. Someone mind explaining this ENTP manipulation to me? Always happens to be INTJs and INFJs pointing it out too.





> This is a guide on the most efficient ways to manipulate other types to do our bidding:
> 
> Tell them what you want them to do, and before they respond, change the subject. Act as if they have already agreed to do it. Stress how much they are helping you and then change the subject again.
> <snip>
> Don't let them know what you are trying to get out of them until the exact moment where they either have to choose to do what you want them to do or not do it. You NEED to have an explanation ready, and it has to be logically sound. You need to have thought more about the moment than them or they will understand what you are doing. As long as you keep them oblivious until the moment you "pounce" , they will usually not realize they are being manipulated.
> <snip>
> PROVOKE THEM! This type usually is so in the moment that when provoked they respond with unnecessary force. After they are done rampaging they have usually turned off everyone around them(especially if the person you told them was provoking them actually had good intentions) ask them for a favor during this window of time. They will usually do it, and see it as a way to keep at least you around. If YOU are the one provoking them, you need to keep them arguing with you nonstop. Eventually change the topic of the argument. They will want to prove you wrong.
> <snip>
> - Keep them oblivious until the exact moment before you try to get what you want out of them
> - Manipulating is like cooking breakfast with Macgyver. Maneuvering is tactful, pleasant, and usually everyone wins.
> - Guilt trip, guilt trip, and guilt trip. Explain how you NEED your favor, and you just can't catch a break. They will feel for you and do almost anything you ask.
> - Dare them, then challenge, then peer pressure.
> - Make them think you are hopeless without them.
> - Make it personal for THEM. Convince them they help everyone by helping you
> <snip>
> Yes they must be crushed as painfully and as thoroughly as possible. To do otherwise is like being a hen who spots a fox in the henhouse but instead of raising the alarm, quietly sneaks out the back door. It's like tripping your friend when you're running from zombies.
> <snip>
> Power lies with people. Step 1 is to warn. Step 2 is to turn everyone against them (if Step 1 failed). Step 3 is to have everyone recognize at the same time that they all think the individual is shady.
> Barring a physical assault they have no real way to retaliate... especially because everyone knows that I have publicly humiliated this person. Anything happens to me and this person will be blamed.
> <snip>
> I think if I'm in someone's bubble, it's very easy to make them do anything for obvious reasons.. they trust more and have told more I could potentially use against them. xD


VERSUS:



> Pointing out the truth to people is not the same as manipulating.
> 
> Pure, absolute truth can't be manipulated.
> 
> Well how do you know that your truth is the truth? May be this truth isn't truth at all but something your subconscience has conjured up to manipulate another person without your conscious knowing.


Source: PersonalityCafe  http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/47659-manipulation-how-guide-entps.html


----------



## Empty

INTP - When withdrawing or introverting strongly, may easily become oblivious to the world around them. May not notice someone stealing your cigarettes, books, wallet, drink, or taping plastic explosive charges to your back.


----------



## Empty

Mereallysmart said:


> Huh? What's that supposed to mean?
> And what type are YOU exactly?


I never thought a self-delivered punchline was possible.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo

INTJ: Socially awkward smartass that's always right and isn't afraid to show it, high rate of Aspergers
ESTJ: see "gunnery sergeant hartman"
ENTJ: like ESTJ but more creative and more brutal in times of anger
INTP: all that intelligence being put to no use
ENTP: takes things too far for the sake of humor
INFP: oversensitive and suicidal
INFJ: idk
ESFP: airhead, typical dumb blonde stereotype
ENFP: less extreme airhead but can NEVER focus
ESTP: That bully/jock from school
ISTP: risk-taking sociopath
ENFJ: idk
ESFJ: nosy, condescending sheep; loud preppy girls who get good grades
ISTJ: robot in every way
ISFJ: like ISTJ but nicer. still work-obsessed. 
ISFP: sensitive hipster


----------



## MelodyGirl

INFP - Haven't known a ton, but the one I know is too serious and far too quiet. I always feel like I'm offending her.
ENFP - Settle down and stick to something! Also, keep your opinions light-hearted and quit making everything emotional. Also, talk less, listen more.
ENFJ - Love them. Don't know anything bad about them... Maybe just that they won't believe negative things about the people they love. 
ENTP - Can you finish anything you start? At the end of your life, you're going to have nothing but half-started things to show for yourself.
INFJ - ARRRRRRRRGH. THE most frustrating type. I could write paragraphs, but I'll just say: GET a GRIP on reality! You are NOT that special.
ENTJ - Calm down and stop yelling.
INTJ - Do you understand how boring you can be?
INTP - Stop hating. You're also not God. 
ISTP - Don't throw your smart head away for what feels good in the moment.
ESTP - Same as ISTP.
ESFP - Are you ever going to take anything in life seriously? Are you ever going to be your own person and stop following the crowd?
ISFP - You don't always have to be sweet. Some times it feels fake.
ESTJ - Calm down, listen, research, stop being controlling and bossy and hard to get along with. Think about others' feelings.
ISTJ - You're far too stubborn and you can be really boring.
ESFJ - You don't have to mother the whole world (Yes, this includes you, BlondeRJ. ;-))
ISFJ - Incredibly sweet. Nothing against them. Maybe only that they're a bit naive?


----------



## LibertyPrime

<____< ok I'm sick of this!!! :angry:

@MeMyselfandI
@MuChApArAdOx
@Duck_of_Death

I consider myself INFP and a) I am not whiny! I shut up about personal problems and don't share them with other people. b) I am not fucking weak!  you really want to piss me off don't you!? c) I am an E6 and there is no fucking way I am anywhere even near naive!

You 3 are full of shit and I recommend doing your research and backing up bullshit claims with statistical evidence before you spread your misinformation. :angry:

It is fine to debate and discover how a type really is, but assuming something based on stereotypes and limited number of INFPs you may know is not alright.

(I have rewritten this post before posting in order to not come across offensive, but this really really pissed me off and I won't stand sh** like this any longer.)

It simple stop generalizing.

I as an INFP have a nasty temper when I see/hear BS and no I don't ever back down when I'm right.


----------



## Bast

Rim said:


> <____< ok I'm sick of this!!! :angry:
> 
> @MeMyselfandI
> @MuChApArAdOx
> @Duck_of_Death
> 
> I consider myself INFP and a) I am not whiny! I shut up about personal problems and don't share them with other people. b) I am not fucking weak!  you really want to piss me off don't you!? c) I am an E6 and there is no fucking way I am anywhere even near naive!
> 
> You 3 are full of shit and I recommend doing your research and backing up bullshit claims with statistical evidence before you spread your misinformation. :angry:
> 
> It is fine to debate and discover how a type really is, but assuming something based on stereotypes and limited number of INFPs you may know is not alright.
> 
> (I have rewritten this post before posting in order to not come across offensive, but this really really pissed me off and I won't stand sh** like this any longer.)
> 
> It simple stop generalizing.



Dude, chill out. This whole thread is about negative aspects, some of which may be stereotypes. Most people are posting about people they personally know, not the entire type as a whole.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Bast said:


> Dude, chill out. This whole thread is about negative aspects, some of which may be stereotypes. Most people are posting about people they personally know, not the entire type as a whole.


>) then you just witnessed one specific negative aspect. Sorry this tends to happen -.- I'm kinda very reactive.


----------



## U-80

Yeah, come on dude! Every type has its saints and its demons. Personally I can think of some INFPs that I would like to strangle, but plenty of others that I would describe as awe-inspiring. Such is the spice of life.


----------



## Resolution

Rim said:


> You 3 are full of shit and I recommend doing your research and backing up bullshit claims with statistical evidence before you spread your misinformation. :angry:





Paranoid Android said:


> INFPs- Can't take a joke


Hmnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## LibertyPrime

Btmangan said:


> Hmnnnnnnnnnnnn


<.<...well yeah..damn lol. I mostly flipped out because this is all over the place x.x its like being branded something I'm not just because I seem to be that specific type.  I don't know how many times I have questioned my type because of stereotypical BS like this floating around.


----------



## Resolution

Rim said:


> <.<...well yeah..damn lol. I mostly flipped out because this is all over the place x.x its like being branded something I'm not just because I seem to be that specific type.  I don't know how many times I have questioned my type because of stereotypical BS like this floating around.


There are lots of stereotypes of a lot of types. Some of the stereotypes are worse than others. I am different than most INFJs as well. 

INFPs have lots of negative stereotypes. 

I can tell you that some of the most annoying people I've ever met in my adult life have been INFPs. 

But my best friend is an INFP so clearly there are INFPs that I like a lot.

If you have trouble seeing negative things about your type, I don't think this thread would be a good place to hang out (I mean, isn't that obvious?)


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Rim said:


> <____< ok I'm sick of this!!! :angry:
> 
> @MeMyselfandI
> @MuChApArAdOx
> @Duck_of_Death
> 
> I consider myself INFP and a) I am not whiny! I shut up about personal problems and don't share them with other people. b) I am not fucking weak!  you really want to piss me off don't you!? c) I am an E6 and there is no fucking way I am anywhere even near naive!
> 
> You 3 are full of shit and I recommend doing your research and backing up bullshit claims with statistical evidence before you spread your misinformation. :angry:
> 
> It is fine to debate and discover how a type really is, but assuming something based on stereotypes and limited number of INFPs you may know is not alright.
> 
> (I have rewritten this post before posting in order to not come across offensive, but this really really pissed me off and I won't stand sh** like this any longer.)
> 
> It simple stop generalizing.
> 
> I as an INFP have a nasty temper when I see/hear BS and no I don't ever back down when I'm right.


LOL, well if you're not whinny, then why are you whinning at this moment. Now if you want us to stop saying you're a whiner, then stop whinning  XD


----------



## MeMyselfandI

Rim said:


> <____< ok I'm sick of this!!! :angry:
> 
> @MeMyselfandI
> @MuChApArAdOx
> @Duck_of_Death
> 
> I consider myself INFP and a) I am not whiny! I shut up about personal problems and don't share them with other people. b) I am not fucking weak!  you really want to piss me off don't you!? c) I am an E6 and there is no fucking way I am anywhere even near naive!
> 
> You 3 are full of shit and I recommend doing your research and backing up bullshit claims with statistical evidence before you spread your misinformation. :angry:
> 
> It is fine to debate and discover how a type really is, but assuming something based on stereotypes and limited number of INFPs you may know is not alright.
> 
> (I have rewritten this post before posting in order to not come across offensive, but this really really pissed me off and I won't stand sh** like this any longer.)
> 
> It simple stop generalizing.
> 
> I as an INFP have a nasty temper when I see/hear BS and no I don't ever back down when I'm right.



Perhaps I should have put "Easily offended"... Seriously, the point of this thread is to post negative aspects of types. Generalizations and stereotypes are part of that.

I'm sorry I offended you, but I was -not- speaking about you specifically.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Rim said:


> <____< ok I'm sick of this!!! :angry:
> 
> @MeMyselfandI
> @MuChApArAdOx
> @Duck_of_Death
> 
> 
> I as an INFP have a nasty temper when I see/hear BS and no I don't ever back down when I'm right.


As an ISTP (model citizen!) I look forward to more temper-tantrums and empty threats.
What's next in the order? Ya gonna call me a doodyhead?

I grant you permission to label me "doodyhead".


----------



## Siren

I think it's strange that one of the most common negatives that comes up for INTJs is actually something I tend to value in myself - my ability to control and not be led by my emotions. I definitely think my stubbornness or difficult in admitting when I'm wrong would be more annoying.


----------



## pretty.Odd

ITT: We air our grievances toward people we know IRL.


----------



## Claudiuski

nah nah nah people love infps! we are fun, kind, smart, mystical. we bring hope and emotions to the world.


----------



## Claudiuski

and the guy Rim is not whining he is just haveing fun with being dramtic, thats how infps roll


----------



## Claudiuski

my inpression:

infps - be better to understand themselves and be okay with themselves maybe
isfp - often low self esteem, and to needy, and can be very angry.
enfp - too restless and sometimes forget to take people seriously, and they sometimes change how they treath you very fast. and they have a problem finding themselves. or maybe just stop finding themselves. 
all the other types have to be more soft and give more love and peace


----------



## Owfin

Claudiuski said:


> all the other types have to be more soft and give more love and peace


All those f**king FJs, always creating chaos and raging! They need to calm down, man!


----------



## LibertyPrime

MuChApArAdOx said:


> LOL, well if you're not whinny, then why are you whinning at this moment. Now if you want us to stop saying you're a whiner, then stop whinning  XD


I always knew something was off about this whole MBTI thing. Now I know what it is. it isn't the theory or the tests. I don't know how I missed something so obvious.

This entire place is filled with misinformation, crappy stereotypes and opinions of people who don't know the theory well enough. Whatever someone says about MBTI on these forums should be considered just an opinion and often a very untrue and misguided one. What you guys don't get is that a newbie will read all this and come to the wrong conclusions about his or her type or how other types are.

I had to get over the negative ENTJ stereotypes floating around and when I did :\ I saw that ENTJs can be really awesome people.

Having to contend with this kind of misinformation in typing myself causes me to waste time and effort. It really does piss me off because when you post stuff like this you obviously don't consider future impact or impact on others who are on the hunt for their type. 

 you disappoint me really, but that was probably inevitable anyway.

<.< this is not whining. I was telling you to do something, it was an order and not whine or did you miss the "It simple stop generalizing." part?

^^ whatever. I'm done. Had enough of this. Just going to retire and spare myself this whole mess. x.x damn reactive triad...need to learn to not get angry over things out of my control.


----------



## Iridescent

Rim said:


> I had to get over the negative ENTJ stereotypes floating around and when I did :\ I saw that ENTJs can be really awesome people.


I have to agree with you there, I've had many people fall out with me over absolutely stupid stuff (A.K.A I acted stupid myself) and the ENTJ was the most respectful, compared to the ISFP who totally blew up at me like a monster and the INTJ who refused to say one word to me after we fell out but would run away like an idiot whenever I tried to approach him to resolve things. The ISFP had reasons to, I started an argument with her, but the INTJ? I simply wasn't around for him when he wanted me to be. ENTJ may have a bit of an ego but they're easily the nicest type out of all 3 I mentioned. :tongue:


----------



## Owfin

IridescentDream said:


> I have to agree with you there, I've had many people fall out with me over absolutely stupid stuff (A.K.A I acted stupid myself) and the ENTJ was the most respectful, compared to the ISFP who totally blew up at me like a monster and the INTJ who refused to say one word to me after we fell out but would run away like an idiot whenever I tried to approach him to resolve things. The ISFP had reasons to, I started an argument with her, but the INTJ? I simply wasn't around for him when he wanted me to be. ENTJ may have a bit of an ego but they're easily the nicest type out of all 3 I mentioned. :tongue:


*THAT PARTICULAR *ENTJ. This is starting to turn into sterotypes all over again if you say that ENTJs are a "nicer type" than ISFPs and INTJs.


----------



## themartyparade

Lol, apparently I'm a criminal with no conscience who likes to bully people, annoy them and pull pranks on them. I'm also a crook who needs to think my actions through and an experience junkie who needs to calm down 'cause I'm too adventurous.

Not too bad I'd say, I can live with this.

All types except ISTP - You take things way too seriously


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Rim said:


> I always knew something was off about this whole MBTI thing. Now I know what it is. it isn't the theory or the tests. I don't know how I missed something so obvious.
> 
> This entire place is filled with misinformation, crappy stereotypes and opinions of people who don't know the theory well enough. Whatever someone says about MBTI on these forums should be considered just an opinion and often a very untrue and misguided one. What you guys don't get is that a newbie will read all this and come to the wrong conclusions about his or her type or how other types are.
> 
> I had to get over the negative ENTJ stereotypes floating around and when I did :\ I saw that ENTJs can be really awesome people.
> 
> Having to contend with this kind of misinformation in typing myself causes me to waste time and effort. It really does piss me off because when you post stuff like this you obviously don't consider future impact or impact on others who are on the hunt for their type.
> 
> you disappoint me really, but that was probably inevitable anyway.
> 
> <.< this is not whining. I was telling you to do something, it was an order and not whine or did you miss the "It simple stop generalizing." part?
> 
> ^^ whatever. I'm done. Had enough of this. Just going to retire and spare myself this whole mess. x.x damn reactive triad...need to learn to not get angry over things out of my control.


Well i have 2 things to say with this post 
1. You certainly over reacted . You've been here long enough to know how the threads work, the stereotypes, generalization and so on. You're talking about other who are taking it too seriously, while this is exactly what you are doing at this moment.

2. Are you sure you're an INFP ? I've asked myself a few times , and why. This posting along with a a few others i've seen from you is filled with Fe. ( You were just telling me to do something ), it was an order. I don't miss anything dude, i see and observe all. If you can't handle the things you see on the forums either skip them completely, or don't show up. This place is not for those who get easily offended.

Do you think i don't know what this place is filled with. You can complain all you want, it doesn't change anything. There will still be those who believe whatever they choose to believe. And please don't quote me about this again. You're way too sensitive for my liking in this particular thread. It was never aimed at YOU directly, yet you decided to protect all the INFP of the world, using Fe i must add. My brother is an INFP and yes he is naive, gullible, and whinny.


----------



## Owfin

I think Rim is an INFP. He has strong personal feelings and isn't afraid to express them. He has a strong opinion about everything. So let's not accuse each other of being different types, especially because "accusing" means that you are making the other type out to be bad. Rim is an INFP, but that doesn't make him any better than an INFJ or an ESFJ or any other type.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

10 char


:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Double post


----------



## Aßbiscuits

BrainPicker_omnomnom said:


> Haha, I can related to your INTJ friend. I never reply to messages if the messages are about asking me to go out on a night that I just feel like staying in. and since that isn't a good enough excuse, I'll tell people I'm sick lol. -they must think I'm dying!- (all my friends want to do is go to the bar every week, spend all their money, and get drunk) and I don't have the financial security for such a lifestyle lol. I rationalize it by telling myself that my liver and my wallet appreciate what I'm doing.
> 
> Also, I NEVER answer phone calls (especially #s I don't know) unless I am in the mood to hang out with someone. I don't like being asked on the spot whether or not I want to go out and do something. I prefer text messages so that I can think about it for a while. Phone calls just make me feel like I'm being put on the spot.
> 
> Anyway, do you leave her a voicemail when you call? I know that I'm 85% more likely to return the call if the caller leaves a voicemail.


I'm dating her now and she always replies . 

Score. 

I actually get pretty scared if someone sends a voicemail myself. If I wasn't thinking of replying I have to now lol.



Rim said:


> This entire place is filled with misinformation, crappy stereotypes and opinions of people who don't know the theory well enough. Whatever someone says about MBTI on these forums should be considered just an opinion and often a very untrue and misguided one. What you guys don't get is that a newbie will read all this and come to the wrong conclusions about his or her type or how other types are.


You're extremely right. 

If you want to know about MBTI read a book about it, this forum is full of WATERED DOWN MBTI while MBTI is watered down enough as it is.


----------



## Iridescent

Owfin said:


> *THAT PARTICULAR *ENTJ. This is starting to turn into sterotypes all over again if you say that ENTJs are a "nicer type" than ISFPs and INTJs.


I was going to correct that bit, I just forgot.  And I was referring to my experience with those people. At the moment I'm friends with a totally different ISFP who is a really nice person and I'm perfectly open to the fact that there are some good INTJs out there as well. roud:


----------



## Bast

I can't believe it took 18 pages for this thread to turn ugly. 

ANYWAY on topic...

One person I know who I assume to be an ISFJ: He's extremely needy, and kind of acts like a martyr. He can't handle any criticism, and only asks your opinion to receive praise, not your real opinion. He's constantly complaining, but at the same time would probably rather fling himself off of a cliff than get into a fight with anyone-- extremely conflict avoidant to the point of seeming two faced sometimes.

For what it's worth, I think he's a very unhealthy representation of his type, but I thought I'd actually contribute to this thread instead of just posting comments.


----------



## Gumshoe

I have read through 19 pages of responses to this question, trying to ascertain 1) what people consider to be 'negative' aspects of personality types, and 2) how they might differ from one type to another.

I tried to forumulate a response, but I find I am unable to gather enough data. Thus far, most responses are both subjective and stereotyped, and assume those answering the question have not only met all MBTI types _and are able to recognize them as such_, but have been able to draw from a large enough sample to be able to correlate averages in negative behaviors.

I don't believe I know enough people to be able to provide a decent assessment, much less be able to classify them.
I'm behind the curve ball on this one.


----------



## sidheblessed

BlondeRJ said:


> Probably true.
> I don't find INFJs annoying. They're fascinating. It's just that all the ones I've known become leeches, lie to me, and then wear me into the ground, manipulating me into giving them my entire attention and life. And I've known three WELL. I'm sure all INFJs canNOT be this way, but I'd love to meet mature ones.


Wow, sounds like you've had really bad luck with INFJs! I promise we're not all dishonest, manipulative, emotional leeches. 

Sadly, I've had bad luck with ESFJs. I'm sure that they can be lovely people, unfortunately the ones I know tend to be the sort who can dish but can't receive criticism, who have very set values they apply to everyone and get very upset if someone deviates from what they consider normal. I'm sure not all ESFJs are like this.


----------



## LibertyPrime

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Well i have 2 things to say with this post
> 1. You certainly over reacted . You've been here long enough to know how the threads work, the stereotypes, generalization and so on. You're talking about other who are taking it too seriously, while this is exactly what you are doing at this moment.
> 
> 2. Are you sure you're an INFP ? I've asked myself a few times , and why. This posting along with a a few others i've seen from you is filled with Fe. ( You were just telling me to do something ), it was an order. I don't miss anything dude, i see and observe all. If you can't handle the things you see on the forums either skip them completely, or don't show up. This place is not for those who get easily offended.
> 
> Do you think i don't know what this place is filled with. You can complain all you want, it doesn't change anything. There will still be those who believe whatever they choose to believe. And please don't quote me about this again. You're way too sensitive for my liking in this particular thread. It was never aimed at YOU directly, yet you decided to protect all the INFP of the world, using Fe i must add. My brother is an INFP and yes he is naive, gullible, and whinny.


Your brother may be like that, but not all INFPs are in that way. The MBTI is just a small part of his personality.

*Jung said:* "Every individual is an exception to the rule. Hence one can never give a description of a type, no matter how complete, that would apply to more then one individual, despite the fact that in some ways it aptly characterizes thousands of others. Conformity is one side of a man, uniqueness is another." - Carl Gustav Jung 

There are only the functions and how they combine in preference. This only goes as far as how we perceive and process information. What we do with it is beyond MBTI type, that would be more in the realm of the enneagram which deals in motivation. People are complex and no 2 people of the same type are alike.

Maybe I used Fe ye, but it was more E6 reaction against something I saw as misinformation and wrong. I would do it for any type, not just INFP.

I refuse to accept stereotypes and generalizations about type a) because it is personal b)because it is incorrect according to the theory c) because it would be a distortion of the truth. All of this stereotyping and talking about stuff we don't know is counterproductive and misleading. I feel someone needs to step up and just say it for once :\.

Both my personal experience, theory and the opinions of those who practice the MBTI contradict what we are doing here on the forums <.< which is stereotyping and spreading BS about differences that are not that big & sometimes untrue.

I'm reading a book which throws descriptions and stereotypes out the window, concentrates on just the functions and the dynamic. I'll use that and it will be the correct type despite what descriptions and other people's opinions say.

..and no I do not have problems with other types. I have problems with certain individuals, regardless of type. That is all.


----------



## MelodyGirl

sidheblessed said:


> Wow, sounds like you've had really bad luck with INFJs! I promise we're not all dishonest, manipulative, emotional leeches.
> 
> Sadly, I've had bad luck with ESFJs. I'm sure that they can be lovely people, unfortunately the ones I know tend to be the sort who can dish but can't receive criticism, who have very set values they apply to everyone and get very upset if someone deviates from what they consider normal. I'm sure not all ESFJs are like this.


I think we should meet and set each other right! :-D


----------



## At0m05

This threaeaeadd is ha-hlarious!


----------



## Yedra

I can get along with a person even if I don't like them. But sometimes I just cannot hold myself back. 
F-doms are usually the people who irritate me the most, especially Fi-doms. 

While I really don't like to argue with people, when there's something that needs to be discussed and sorted out I want the person to be straightforward, to be able to come up with arguments and debate things in an intelligent way. 

ExFJs will get defensive, take everything personally, twist your words, evade your questions and end up insulting you.
IxFPs will just shut down or play the victim. There are people who dislike and avoid conflict because they know better and who solve problems by communicating better and there are people who panic at the prospect of a conflict without really knowing why.


----------



## Konigsberg

I was actually going to go through all 20 pages of it but most generalizations are repetitive. 

I found most of the information either funny or useful. It's mostly funny when it comes to INTJ's, when you see what we want you to see I can't help but tell myself "_Everything's going according to the plan_".

Every time I saw an "INTJ: They think they're superior" I also thought-- "_think"?_ I 'think' we could actually prove it. If we'd set our minds to it. (=If we cared enough to prove anything about ourselves to anyone). It's not arrogance if it has background, is it?

Also, most of what I've read have been positive traits to ENTP's and ENFP's. Or maybe my love for them just goes that far.

I accept I might be somewhat stubborn, but that's because most people aren't able to prove us wrong. Alas, I found very funny one trait someone said, about us not explaining our ideas because "*sigh* you won't understand". It's true! Again, most people won't understand, so we won't bother until you prove you are able to.


----------



## Antipode

The Great One said:


> INTJ/INTP- these are almost always your textbook nerds in high school.


...I thought we were listing negatives?


----------



## Belovodia

This thread has been very therapeutic.........just being able to laugh at my infp weaknesses and take
myself less seriously.

I see all these negative descriptions as caricatures of the types and so much more interesting than
the types at their best.

Let's face it; we're all pretty stuffed up as humans anyway, and that's OK. 
Why pretend otherwise.


----------



## ginganinja

INTJ: No, they can't tear up my psychology magazines for their scrapbooks, and for someone who chooses not to express their feelings they sulk quite a lot. I don't think INTJs are selfish, I just think they are entirely too fascinated with themselves. 


INTP: How the hell do we come off as arrogant when more than half us look like we crawled out of a dump? Stop being such slobs, it makes those of us who aren't ashamed. Yes, I understand there's always something more intellectually fascinating to do than shower, but just do it. And trim your beard while you're at it. 

ENTJ: I imagine the first frat boy to discover date rape was an ENTJ, but it's just a theory. No means no. It doesn't mean perhaps in a different circumstance where I am chemically altered I would have a difference of opinion, it just means no. 


ENTP: Choose your allies and stick with them. If you keep jumping back and forth you will eventually get on everyone's bad side, no matter how funny you are. 


ISTJ: I know you aren't boring, so stop acting like it. It's okay to be the leader instead of the soldier, especially if you are 100% or 99.9999% more effective than who is currently in charge. 


ISTP: Drugs are bad, mmkay. 


ESTJ: You all need to be locked in a room with an ENTJ in order to get a dose of your own medicine, although it might turn into an episode of the Twlight Zone. 


ESTP: Momentary satisfaction is not as rewarding as thinking of plans past your arms length that will keep you content longer. If you're going to scheme, go big or go home. There is a huge gap between being an alcoholic and being the man who built a pyramid scheme worth millions of dollars. Pick wisely. 


INFJ: Haven't encountered a single one who is healthy or well-rounded. Your kindness can brain wash people around you into sheltering you from things you need to experience to grow. You create your own group of people who instead of you protecting them, are protecting you. As a result, instead of you getting the exposure you need you turn crazy. It turns into a situation where all you know how to do is emotinally manipulate, and it will only work for so long until your group of people eventually leaves you. Acquire some skills other than emotional manipulation because some people aren't going to fall for it. Especially NTs. Unhealthy INFJs like to blow themselves up to make themeselves look larger than life, but it's obvious to anyone with half a brain that you need to be loved and wanted, and no amount of love or want is ever enough for you. 


INFP: Everyone always feels bad for you. I don't get it. Let natural selection take its course and only the strong INFPs will survive and create a better image for you all. 


ENFP: Try this, if you feel something just write it down instead of talking about it. 


ISFP: If you don't tell people how you feel they have no idea. So stop acting like everyone's psychic and just talk about it. Guess what? No one wants to waste their time trying to convince you to open up. If you want human beings to be there for you, start opening up on your own.


ESFJ: I can do what a damn well please and I'd like to see you try and stop me. 


ESFP: Try thinking things through instead of taking everything for face value, and by thinking I don't mean when you are alone let all your feelings choke you to death. I mean think, really think. It's okay, you can be good at it. Don't be afraid to sometimes just really think about who you are inside instead of trying to adapt to everyone else. There's nothing more satisfying then seeing an ESFP get to just be themselves for a little while.


----------



## LawyersAdvocate

ginganinja said:


> ENTP: Choose your allies and stick with them. If you keep jumping back and forth you will eventually get on everyone's bad side, no matter how funny you are.


We're loyal. We just refuse to claim that our allies are 100% right when they're not or that our enemies are 100% wrong when they're not.


----------



## tangosthenes

ginganinja said:


> INTP: How the hell do we come off as arrogant when more than half us look like we crawled out of a dump? Stop being such slobs, it makes those of us who aren't ashamed. Yes, I understand there's always something more intellectually fascinating to do than shower, but just do it. And trim your beard while you're at it.


Ashamed? Damn. That hurts, bro.

I'm not ashamed of myself, I just forget that anything outside of my perception exists sometimes. Geez, you'd think that was a crime. :tongue:

Hmm...this reminds me an awful lot of a certain thread way back when.... hahaha


----------



## QrivaN

ginganinja said:


> INTJ: No, they can't tear up my psychology magazines for their scrapbooks, and for someone who chooses not to express their feelings they sulk quite a lot. I don't think INTJs are selfish, I just think they are entirely too fascinated with themselves.
> 
> 
> INTP: How the hell do we come off as arrogant when more than half us look like we crawled out of a dump? Stop being such slobs, it makes those of us who aren't ashamed. Yes, I understand there's always something more intellectually fascinating to do than shower, but just do it. And trim your beard while you're at it.
> 
> ENTJ: I imagine the first frat boy to discover date rape was an ENTJ, but it's just a theory. No means no. It doesn't mean perhaps in a different circumstance where I am chemically altered I would have a difference of opinion, it just means no.
> 
> 
> ENTP: Choose your allies and stick with them. If you keep jumping back and forth you will eventually get on everyone's bad side, no matter how funny you are.
> 
> 
> ISTJ: I know you aren't boring, so stop acting like it. It's okay to be the leader instead of the soldier, especially if you are 100% or 99.9999% more effective than who is currently in charge.
> 
> 
> ISTP: Drugs are bad, mmkay.
> 
> 
> ESTJ: You all need to be locked in a room with an ENTJ in order to get a dose of your own medicine, although it might turn into an episode of the Twlight Zone.
> 
> 
> ESTP: Momentary satisfaction is not as rewarding as thinking of plans past your arms length that will keep you content longer. If you're going to scheme, go big or go home. There is a huge gap between being an alcoholic and being the man who built a pyramid scheme worth millions of dollars. Pick wisely.
> 
> 
> INFJ: Haven't encountered a single one who is healthy or well-rounded. Your kindness can brain wash people around you into sheltering you from things you need to experience to grow. You create your own group of people who instead of you protecting them, are protecting you. As a result, instead of you getting the exposure you need you turn crazy. It turns into a situation where all you know how to do is emotinally manipulate, and it will only work for so long until your group of people eventually leaves you. Acquire some skills other than emotional manipulation because some people aren't going to fall for it. Especially NTs. Unhealthy INFJs like to blow themselves up to make themeselves look larger than life, but it's obvious to anyone with half a brain that you need to be loved and wanted, and no amount of love or want is ever enough for you.
> 
> 
> INFP: Everyone always feels bad for you. I don't get it. Let natural selection take its course and only the strong INFPs will survive and create a better image for you all.
> 
> 
> ENFP: Try this, if you feel something just write it down instead of talking about it.
> 
> 
> ISFP: If you don't tell people how you feel they have no idea. So stop acting like everyone's psychic and just talk about it. Guess what? No one wants to waste their time trying to convince you to open up. If you want human beings to be there for you, start opening up on your own.
> 
> 
> ESFJ: I can do what a damn well please and I'd like to see you try and stop me.
> 
> 
> ESFP: Try thinking things through instead of taking everything for face value, and by thinking I don't mean when you are alone let all your feelings choke you to death. I mean think, really think. It's okay, you can be good at it. Don't be afraid to sometimes just really think about who you are inside instead of trying to adapt to everyone else. There's nothing more satisfying then seeing an ESFP get to just be themselves for a little while.


I notice you left out ENFJ and ISFJ. Is there any reason for this, or was it just an accident? (thinking: I'm going to assume it was an accident until I get an answer) Anyway, INTJ's (I'm only saying this because I can't really say anything for the other types) are fascinated by anything we deem as interesting, not just ourselves. There are just so many things that we don't find interesting.


----------



## ginganinja

xQrivaNx said:


> I notice you left out ENFJ and ISFJ. Is there any reason for this, or was it just an accident? (thinking: I'm going to assume it was an accident until I get an answer) Anyway, INTJ's (I'm only saying this because I can't really say anything for the other types) are fascinated by anything we deem as interesting, not just ourselves. There are just so many things that we don't find interesting.


Watching Netflix became more imperative than completing the list, but I'll do the last two. Just for you, because you're picky like that (I'm just kidding). 

ISFJ: Please...just don't be religious. I should throw a disclaimer on this because there is really just no right way to swallow it, but just don't be too religious. Deep down you are such fun people, and for some reason religion makes you take everything entirely too serious. So if you can be religious and still be fun-loving people, that's awesome! That's fantastic! But just always remember you can come first sometimes. It's okay, you won't go to hell for a bit of fun. Society won't condemn you to trash for a little bit of fun. 

ENFJ: At first I always think you guys are so smart and so cool, but it turns sour pretty fast. From what I've observed some of you really enjoy creating ideals and then emotionally manipulating people to help you build them because you seem credible and intelligent. If there ever was a human who destroyed a ton of people for their own ideals, it was probably an ENFJ. I admire your ambition though. 

I noticed a lot of posts described INTJs as selfish, and I don't think you guys are selfish because I've seen some of you do very elaborate things to protect the people you care about. It's just I think you guys are incredibly fascinated with who you are and what you can become is all.


----------



## ginganinja

tangosthenes said:


> Ashamed? Damn. That hurts, bro.
> 
> I'm not ashamed of myself, I just forget that anything outside of my perception exists sometimes. Geez, you'd think that was a crime. :tongue:
> 
> Hmm...this reminds me an awful lot of a certain thread way back when.... hahaha


Sometimes is fine, sometimes is good. Everyone should probably remove themselves from the external world every once in a while and observe. 

I'm not talking about INTPs who do it sometimes. 

People criticize INTPs for being wasted potential, and if we have to be wasted potential, let's at least be clean, wasted potential.


----------



## tangosthenes

ginganinja said:


> Sometimes is fine, sometimes is good. Everyone should probably remove themselves from the external world every once in a while and observe.
> 
> I'm not talking about INTPs who do it sometimes.
> 
> People criticize INTPs for being wasted potential, and if we have to be wasted potential, let's at least be clean, wasted potential.


Eh. Wasted potential because there is an underlying assumption we must be consumed. Forget that.


----------



## ginganinja

tangosthenes said:


> Eh. Wasted potential because there is an underlying assumption we must be consumed. Forget that.


Regardless, showers and shaving are not your enemy.


----------



## tangosthenes

ginganinja said:


> Regardless, showers and shaving are not your enemy.


Not shaving is in vogue these days...we can get away with it


----------



## ginganinja

tangosthenes said:


> Not shaving is in vogue these days...we can get away with it


Then shower and trim.


----------



## tangosthenes

ginganinja said:


> Then shower and trim.


Someone's awfully nanny-like today


----------



## ginganinja

tangosthenes said:


> Someone's awfully nanny-like today


hahahaha

I'm just a little disappointed right now because I met another INTP and it was awesome except his personal hygiene was lacking. He smelled awful, but he had some really awesome ideas, but no one is going to want to listen to him because he smells awful. 

It would just do some INTPs a whole lot of a good to take a little care of their bodies.


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon

ENFJ - I know what you're up to. Tsk, tsk, tsk.

ENFP - Everybody doesn't secretly hate you. Really.

INFP - Stop being a jelly fish and grow some bones.

INFJ - Stop being such a pushover. Stop trying to make everyone happy.

ENTPs - You're really not as clever as you think you are. 

ENTJ - No I will not worship you and the ground you walk on.

INTJ - Smiling every once in a while will make you more likable. I promise.

ESTP - Maybe if you use your head every once in a while, you won't fall into traps so frequently.

ISFP - OMG!!! Get over the fact that someone called you ugly way back in middle school. Everyone was called ugly at some point in middle school!

ESTJ - You better learn to bend a little or you'll eventually break. 

ISTJ - You'll never reach that pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. Why not enjoy life instead?


----------



## Cheesecoffee

Why isnt anyone saying anything about istps??


----------



## ginganinja

I was thinking about which group has the worse stereotypes connected to their type and I think it's a tie between ESFPs and ISTJs. I would say ENTJs, but they seem to not really mind being called jerks, instead it seems to liven them up. 

I say ESFPs because who wants to be considered dumb just because they like to have fun?

As for ISTJs I imagine it sucks to just be deemed as a boring rule follower. 

So who has it the worst? 

I would say it would suck to be an INFP because they are considered over-emotional, but so are a lot of feelers. 

I'd rather be called over-emotional instead of dumb and boring any day.


----------



## ginganinja

Cheesecoffee said:


> Why isnt anyone saying anything about istps??


The majority of the ISTPs I know who are under the age 25 smoke a lot of weed.

I don't know if this is because statistically they are shown to be one of the types with the least amount of coping mechanisms or if they just like to smoke a lot of weed. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Linnifae

Okay...here's one for ISTP - compassion does not compute unless they specifically relate to something first hand. Even then it is very selectively and conservatively given out.


----------



## Cheesecoffee

ginganinja said:


> The majority of the ISTPs I know who are under the age 25 smoke a lot of weed.
> 
> I don't know if this is because statistically they are shown to be one of the types with the least amount of coping mechanisms or if they just like to smoke a lot of weed.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Doesnt really apply to me, however i have seen it in other istps , where did you find out about that istp coping thing? I might just read about it


----------



## ginganinja

Cheesecoffee said:


> Doesnt really apply to me, however i have seen it in other istps , where did you find out about that istp coping thing? I might just read about it


It's just a reoccurring "statistic" that keeps coming up in particular areas. There isn't much to read about it but maybe you can find something if you do a search. 

Under the heading "Research on the INTP" it mentions it: The INTP in Life, Work, and Love - A Personality Type Profile

And it also mentions it here: http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/5648-intp-statistics.html

It's under links that have to do with INTPs because it's stated as:

"Have lowest level of coping resources of all the types (with ISTPs)" and "With ISTPs, had the lowest mean level of coping resources; ranked 16th out of 16 types on total resources."


----------



## sopranopera

*INFP* - Major tendency towards giving up easily if unhealthy. If healthy and happy, most INFPs I know, including myself, have steel determination and are totally optimistic. Too idealistic, either too scared of hurting others or sometimes don't care at all, sometimes unaware of appropriate behaviour, too dreamy, too spontaneous (they struggle with organization and practicality), too self-righteous. Also, they tend to feel everything 100% intensely, but have a hard time expressing those feelings with strangers. They have a hard time understanding people who are overly rational or practical. They need to be useful in society and can't bear the thought of pursuing a profession simply to work, which can lead to their disappointment when they don't get that job. Oh, and they're self-centered sometimes, mainly because of their Fi. Also, they're self-insert writers and like to imagine themselves in the place of a fictional character. (I love these parts of me and I love them in other INFPs, but apparently they're flaws)

*INFJ *- They overanalyze everything. Quite stubborn. If healthy, they have high self confidence, and if unhealthy, they have no self confidence.

*INTP* - They are incredibly smart, but often too shy or indifferent to express their opinions. I know an INTP who is literally a genius and he can write amazing, deep and insightful essays about historical events or political movements or anything, and support his argument at a debate, and is incredible in mathematics and chemistry and science in general, but he rarely expresses his opinion.

*INTJ *- REALLY arrogant! They have good sides to them, and being around someone so smart is fascinating, but their impeccable self-confidence and their "Well, I don't care of people think I'm arrogant. I am and I like it. There is nothing bad about it" attitude makes me feel kind of weird. My ESFP best friend calls an INTJ classmate of mine, "The Refrigerator" because he is really cold.
* 
ENTJ *- Can be overly confident, like INTJs, but more socially aware. Constant desire to be in charge.

*ENFJ* - They need social acceptance. They can't bear the thought of not being totally accepted. Sometimes they lack a backbone. They also desire to be in charge more often than not. I love them though! 

*ENFP *- Too excitable, and they constantly need to socialize and be around people. Sometimes self-centered. Occasionally insensitive to other people's feelings.

*ENTP* - They always need to be in charge, can be pretentious, annoyingly charming but VERY hot-headed. Think of themselves as very open-minded, but they can be quite narrow-minded because they don't easily understand people who are different. I find their intelligence very attractive, but their slight arrogance and hot-headedness is very annoying sometimes.

*ESTP* - I have never, in my entire life, met an ESTP I liked it. Not one. They tend to have no purpose on doing things, they're very lazy, they try to get away with anything they do, they tend to be major pranksters, and they don't like taking the blame for doing things. They are insensitive to people's feelings, and can often be very insulting because of that.

*ESTJ* - A bit like the ESTP and the ENTJ, I guess - they have really high self-confidence. They don't believe in emotions too intensely, and they always want to be in control. Very traditional.
*
ESFJ *- You're helpful, but your constant desire to serve others can be annoying. Unhealthy ESFJs are like Mrs. Bennet from Pride and Prejudice - very self-centered, shallow, with a tendency to complain. Happy ESFJs are too traditional and they need constant social acceptance. They are VERY motherly and they might think of themselves as Cinderellas if living in an unhappy environment.

*ESFP - *Can be extremely shallow, too extroverted, tend to be lazy, sometimes the stereotypical shallow cheerleader in fiction. They tend to think of themselves as Kings and Queens of the world, but not in the same way an xNTJ would - they long to be recognised and popular. They have a hard time paying attention to school, and are usually hyperactive.*

ISFJ *- Kind of traditional but original at the same time. Perfectionistic, they want to fit in but they also want to be individualistic, really maternal and want to be useful.

*ISFP *- Lack of self-confidence, I guess? I don't know that many ISFPs well, but they all seemed a bit like they never gave enough credit to themselves. I love ISFPs though 

*I STP* - I don't know any ISTPs...
*
ISTJ* - The most traditional of all the types. Obsessed with work, slightly narrow-minded, they have a strong sense of duty that leads them to overlook many things.

I love all of the types (apart from ESTPs. They kind of annoy me... I'm so sorry, ESTPs  I'm sure not all of you are mean, I've just had bad experiences with them!) and they all have their faults and quirks and flaws. That's what makes them interesting.


----------



## Little Cloud

*ISTJ: *Judgmental, think they're always right
*ESTP:* hyper-active, impulsive, reckless
*INTP: *arrogant, insensible, semiprivate
*ENTP: * hyper-active, not focused on their emotions
*ISFJ: *passive, reserved, close minded
*ESFJ: *hyper sensible, dependent, need approval from others
*ISFP: *inconstant, get stressed easily
*ESFP: *superficial, fake, chameleonic
*ENFJ: *sensible to criticism, idealize people,manipulative
*INFP: *hyper sensible, over emotional, distracted


----------



## Jenko

I agree that the INTP's are a bit arrogant, but it's the cool kind of arrogance, based only in intelligence and logic, the INTJ's arrogance it's that ugly type, that over confidence that the ENTP's have, but the difference is that we, (ENTP) if we fail we laugh and forget it, but you don't, I strongly prefer my INTPs fellows although they probably think I'm over excited and a bt dumb hahaha INTJs and ENTJs are control freaks!


----------



## Jenko

hahahahahahahaha I actually said this to my roomate, I told him that I was really bugged by the fact that he would never trully understand my awesomeness hahahahah He's an INFP, I get really along with him, he's just a bit too idealistic, sometimes a cigar it's just a cigar dude!


----------



## kaylamint

ENFP- too scattered, and emotional
INTJ- arrogant
ISTP- dicks
ESFP- fucking exhausting and manipulative to the max 
ISFP- overly emotional for no damn reason, never makes any sense
INFP- too sensitive and gets super butthurt when you disagree with them
ISTJ- need to chill
ESFJ- need to chill
INFJ- always right 

These are just personal experiences, now take in mind I love every single person I thought about when I did this. We all have negative sides to us, thats just a part of life.


----------



## Windblownhair

INFJ 
-Being incredibly subtle about something, and then getting irritated or hurt when no one picks up on it. 
-Communicating in an indirect way when a direct answer would make everything so much simpler. 
-Taking a debate personally and misinterpreting it as a fight.

INFP
-Thinking because they are hurt, then they must have been wronged.


----------



## Max

Here's some slogans (of the ones I can be bothered to find): 

ESTJ-









ESTP-









ENTJ-


----------



## The_Wanderer

Jenko said:


> I agree that the INTP's are a bit arrogant, but it's the cool kind of arrogance, based only in intelligence and logic, the INTJ's arrogance it's that ugly type, that over confidence that the ENTP's have, but the difference is that we, (ENTP) if we fail we laugh and forget it, but you don't, I strongly prefer my INTPs fellows although they probably think I'm over excited and a bt dumb hahaha INTJs and ENTJs are control freaks!


I have to agree. INTPs come across as knowledgeable, whereas INTJs come across as arrogant. But maybe it's my natural indifference to Ni talking.


----------



## ae1905

ISTJ not an INTP
ISFJ not an INTP
ESTJ not an INTP
ESFJ not an INTP
ISFP not an INTP
ISTP not an INTP
ESTP not an INTP
ESFP not an INTP
INFP not an INTP
INFJ not an INTP
ENFP not an INTP
ENFJ not an INTP
INTJ not an INTP
ENTP not an INTP
ENTJ not an INTP
INTP not omniscient--yet


----------



## Nona

As far as this INTJ is concerned, everyone is worthless until he or she proves otherwise.


----------



## daniluni

Claudiuski said:


> my inpression:
> 
> infps - be better to understand themselves and be okay with themselves maybe
> isfp - often low self esteem, and to needy, and can be very angry.
> enfp - too restless and sometimes forget to take people seriously, and they sometimes change how they treath you very fast. and they have a problem finding themselves. or maybe just stop finding themselves.
> all the other types have to be more soft and give more love and peace


I never get angry, just upset.


----------



## daniluni

kaylamint said:


> ENFP- too scattered, and emotional
> INTJ- arrogant
> ISTP- dicks
> ESFP- fucking exhausting and manipulative to the max
> ISFP- overly emotional for no damn reason, never makes any sense
> INFP- too sensitive and gets super butthurt when you disagree with them
> ISTJ- need to chill
> ESFJ- need to chill
> INFJ- always right
> 
> These are just personal experiences, now take in mind I love every single person I thought about when I did this. We all have negative sides to us, thats just a part of life.


but we are SENSORS! obviously we make sense.


----------



## Isuckatusernames

Nona said:


> As far as this INTJ is concerned, everyone is worthless until he or she proves otherwise.


I feel the same about you guys.


----------

